# 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2008)

7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك 



1- زيــــــــــــــغ البصــــــــر :

يتعمد الكاذب دائماً ازاغت بصرة اثناء الحديث.

*
*
*

2-استخـــدام كلمــات قليلـــة:

يستخدم الكاذب اقل عدد ممكن من الكلمات وهو في الحقيقة يفكر فيما يقول من اكاذيب وهنـــاك ايضاً كاذبون ينهجون العكس ليربكوا المستمع ويثبتوا أنهم صادقين .

*
*
*

3-التكلـــــــف العصبـــــــي:

يميل الكذاب الى تكلف منظر الجاد لاسيماء في وجهه،الا انه يكشف نفسة ببعض الحركات اللاارادية
كمسح النظارة ولمس الوجه ......وغيرها.

*
*
*

4-التكــــــــــــــــــــــــرار:

الكذاب يميل عادةً الى استخدام نفس الكلمات مرات متتالية وكذلك نفس المبررات

*
*
*

5- التـــعمــــــــــــــــــــيم:

يحاول الكاذب تجنب مسؤلية افعاله ،باستخدام اسلوب التعميم كأن يسأل المدير الموظف عن سبب التاخر فيرد الموظف (كل الموظفين يتأخرون........حركة المرور سيئة)

*
*
*

6- تجنب الاشـــــــارة الى الـــــذات :

يتجنب الكذاب عادةً استخدام كلمة (انا) ويقول بدلاً منها (نحن،الناس،معظم)

*
*
*

7-اطلاق كلمات الاستخفاف بالأخرين:

يميل الكذاب الى ان ينسب للأخرين تصرفات واقوال رديئة خصوصاً رذيلة الكذب التي هو مصــاب بها
كما انه سريع النسيان وقد يفضح نفسه بنفسه من كثرة مواقف الكذب التى عاشها وتناقضها احياناً​​


----------



## وليم تل (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

شكرا كوكومان 
على الموضوع الشيق
ولكن الكذب ليس لة رجلين كما ان الصراحة راحة
وهنا لا يصح الا الصحيح
مودتى​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

ميرسى على الموضوع المفيييييد ده 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> على الموضوع الشيق
> ولكن الكذب ليس لة رجلين كما ان الصراحة راحة
> وهنا لا يصح الا الصحيح
> مودتى​



مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووورك​​


----------



## samer12 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

 شكراً على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع المفيييييد ده
> ربنا يباركك



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المرووووووووووووووووووووور​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



samer12 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المروووووووووور ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

كما انه سريع النسيان وقد يفضح نفسه بنفسه من كثرة مواقف الكذب التى عاشها وتناقضها احياناً
فعلا النسيان اهم ما يميز الكاذب لانه بيفضح نفسه بنفسه ...... ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> كما انه سريع النسيان وقد يفضح نفسه بنفسه من كثرة مواقف الكذب التى عاشها وتناقضها احياناً
> فعلا النسيان اهم ما يميز الكاذب لانه بيفضح نفسه بنفسه ...... ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووورك​​


----------



## emy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

_مغسى كوكو عالموضوع_
_كلامك تمام _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



emy قال:


> _مغسى كوكو عالموضوع_
> _كلامك تمام _​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووووورك​​


----------



## جومان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

ممكن الكلم يشوف فى الوحد انة بيكذب على الطرف التانى وممكن يكون حاسس بية​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



جومان قال:


> ممكن الكلم يشوف فى الوحد انة بيكذب على الطرف التانى وممكن يكون حاسس بية​



كلامك صح 
بس فى ناس مابتبنش من كلامها اذا كانت بتكذب ولا لاء 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الاضافه 
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​​


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

بجد موضوع رائع كوكو مان 
بس الكذب ملهوش رجلين 
مرررررررررررررررسي كتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

*موضوع رائع بس دة بيحتاج لتدريب وبيدربوا على 

كليان علم النفس و خدمة اجتماعية و موضوع حلو

وفى حاجات كتير  تقدر تميز بيها اكتر هو خوفة بيكون خايف

فى قلق فى كلمة دة نقطة مهم وفى نظام تانى نظام خدوهم بالصوت ​*


----------



## gigi angel (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

مرسى اوىىىىىى يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

ميرسى يا كوكو

موضوع مفيد جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع كوكو مان
> بس الكذب ملهوش رجلين
> مرررررررررررررررسي كتيرررررررررررررررر



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووورك ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع رائع بس دة بيحتاج لتدريب وبيدربوا على
> 
> كليان علم النفس و خدمة اجتماعية و موضوع حلو
> 
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى كتير ياباشا على الاضافه 
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



germen قال:


> مرسى اوىىىىىى يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك الجميل​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ميرسى يا كوكو
> 
> موضوع مفيد جدا​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## sese (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

هههه موصوع بيجنن بسس في كزابين ملاعين ما ببان عليهم شي


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



sese قال:


> هههه موصوع بيجنن بسس في كزابين ملاعين ما ببان عليهم شي



بس دى علامات لابد من التركيز عليها اولا لكى تعرف اذا كان يكذب عليك ام لا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووورك ​​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

*السلام والنعمة​**الكذاب نساى​**موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



sameh7610 قال:


> *السلام والنعمة​**الكذاب نساى​**موضوع رائع
> ربنا يباركك​*



مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووووورك ​


----------



## s_h (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

كلامك صحيح ربنا يبركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



s_h قال:


> كلامك صحيح ربنا يبركك



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووورك ​​


----------



## mera 002 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

مرسى ليك  على موضوعك الجميل  ده بجد كويس انى عرفت طريقه الكزب عشان بيتكزب عليا  كتير اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



mera 002 قال:


> مرسى ليك  على موضوعك الجميل  ده بجد كويس انى عرفت طريقه الكزب عشان بيتكزب عليا  كتير اوى



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير على مروووووووووووووورك ​​


----------



## totty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

_تمااااااااااااام 
كلامك مظبوووووووط

ميرسى ليك على الموضوع_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



totty قال:


> _تمااااااااااااام
> كلامك مظبوووووووط
> 
> ميرسى ليك على الموضوع_​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووورك​​


----------



## amad_almalk (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

موضوع جميل جدا ورائع ياكوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ورائع ياكوكو



مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك ​


----------



## فونتالولو (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

سلام رب المجد 
 الموضوع حلو بس تسمحلي اعلق عليه هو ممكن بس ممكن يكون الوحد مجر الحديث عنده كده يعني ممكن يكون متوتر عصبيا وبيكلم بسرعه وممكن يكون نساي بطبعه اي حاجه من دي بس مش شرط يكون بيكذب بس ارجع واقول الموضوع حلو استفت منه  
و ربنا يسامح الكداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
سلام


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام رب المجد
> الموضوع حلو بس تسمحلي اعلق عليه هو ممكن بس ممكن يكون الوحد مجر الحديث عنده كده يعني ممكن يكون متوتر عصبيا وبيكلم بسرعه وممكن يكون نساي بطبعه اي حاجه من دي بس مش شرط يكون بيكذب بس ارجع واقول الموضوع حلو استفت منه
> و ربنا يسامح الكداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> سلام



فعلا عندك حق 
بس الكداب بيعمل حاجات كتير بتخليه يبان انوا بيكدب 
وانا ذكرتها فى الموضوع 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير على مرووووووووووووووووورك 
ونورت الموضوع والمنتدى​​


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

*ميرسى يا باشا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا باشا على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك*



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك​​


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

*موضوع جميل مرسى اوى بجد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع جميل مرسى اوى بجد​*



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووورك ​​


----------



## mickol (19 أغسطس 2009)

*سبع علامات تكشف من يكذب عليك*

*
(( سبــع علامــات تكشــف من يكــــذب عليـــك ))

:

:

& أولاً ـ زيــــــــــــــغ البصــــــــر

يتعمد الكاذب دائماً إزاغة بصره أثناء الحديث ..

:

& ثانياً ـ استخـــدام كلمــات قليلـــة

يستخدم الكاذب أقل عدد ممكن من الكلمات وهو في الحقيقة يفكر فيما يقول من أكاذيب

وهنـــاك ايضاً كاذبون ينهجون العكس ليربكوا المستمع ويثبتوا أنهم صادقين ..

:

& ثالثاً ـ التكلـــــــف العصبـــــــي

يميل الكذاب إلى تكلف منظر الجاد لا سيما في وجهه ، الا انه يكشف نفسة ببعض الحركات اللاارادية

كمسح النظارة ولمس الوجه وغيرها ....

:

& رابعاً ـ التكــــــــــــــــــــــــرار

الكذاب يميل عادةً الى استخدام نفس الكلمات مرات متتالية وكذلك نفس المبررات ..

:

& خامساً ـ التـــعمــــــــــــــــــــيم

يحاول الكاذب تجنب مسؤلية افعاله ، بإستخدام أسلوب التعميم كأن يسأل المدير الموظف عن سبب التأخر

فيرد الموظف كل الموظفين يتأخرون , فحركة المرور سيئة ...

:

& سادساً ـ تجنب الإشـــــــارة إلى الـــــذات

يتجنب الكذاب عادةً استخدام كلمة ( أنا ) ويقول بدلاً منها نحن ، الناس ، معظم ...

:

& سابعاً ـ اطلاق كلمات الإستخفاف بالآخرين

يميل الكذاب إلى أن ينسب للآخرين تصرفات و أقوال رديئة خصوصاً رذيلة الكذب التي هو مصــاب بها

كما أنه سريع النسيان وقد يفضح نفسه بنفسه من كثرة مواقف الكذب التى عاشها وتناقضها أحياناً ....


يا رب الموضوع يعجبكم

MiCk0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0oL*


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سبع علامات تكشف من يكذب عليك*

*
& سابعاً ـ اطلاق كلمات الإستخفاف بالآخرين

يميل الكذاب إلى أن ينسب للآخرين تصرفات و أقوال رديئة خصوصاً رذيلة الكذب التي هو مصــاب بها

كما أنه سريع النسيان وقد يفضح نفسه بنفسه من كثرة مواقف الكذب التى عاشها وتناقضها أحياناً ....

*
كل الجمل والنصائح مهمة

انما هذه صحيحة ومنتهى الندالة

موضوع مهم يا ميكو كتير الك كل الشكر


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سبع علامات تكشف من يكذب عليك*

الكاذب مسيره الوقوع 
لا يقدر ان يستمر كثيرا فى الكذب 
هييجى يوم ويقع 
ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سبع علامات تكشف من يكذب عليك*

هي الحاجات دي صح كتير 
بس مش بتعرف تاخد بالك منها اول مرة 
 لما لسه بتتعرف علي حد جديد 
بس مع الوقت بيتكشف 
مفيش كداب بيعرف يكدب علي طول الخط 
ميرسي يا مايكول 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سبع علامات تكشف من يكذب عليك*

*و مع هيك في كدابين شاطرين قوي 
مرررررررررسي يا ميكول موضوع جميل قوي ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سبع علامات تكشف من يكذب عليك*

*كلام سليم يا ميكوووول

انا بعتمد علي العيون 

العيون بتبين كتير خداع صاحبها 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 
ربنا يعوضك يا دونا​


----------



## back_2_zero (11 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى 
و كمان الكداب بينسى بسرعة عشان كدا بيقع بسرعة 
و الكدب مالوش رجلين
الكدب دا اوحش حاجة ف الدنيا 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

back_2_zero قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> 
> و كمان الكداب بينسى بسرعة عشان كدا بيقع بسرعة
> و الكدب مالوش رجلين
> الكدب دا اوحش حاجة ف الدنيا ​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا باك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي كوكو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*

الكذب مرض نفسى


emy قال:


> _مغسى كوكو عالموضوع_
> _كلامك تمام _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي كوكو*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: رد على: 7 علامات لتعرف من يكذب عليك*



saed_sad25 قال:


> الكذب مرض نفسى


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سعد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Critic (23 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا*

*ضيف كمان : التقطع و اللجلجة فى كلامه لو اضطر للكذب الفجائى*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا يا كوكو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> 
> *ضيف كمان : التقطع و اللجلجة فى كلامه لو اضطر للكذب الفجائى*


 
عندك حق 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا يا كوكو
> 
> ميرسي ليك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

